# 1966 GTO Maximum Wheel/Tire Height and Width without any modifications



## Muranator66GTOCNVT (Oct 20, 2021)

So I want to put the Hurst Dazzler wheels picture bellow (if I can find them) on the the White GTO. I think these wheels would look great on there. I’m thinking on 17 inch wheels. I want that 60’s Muscle car look with narrower front tires and wider on the back. I’d like 17x8 or 17x7 on the front and 17x9 on the rear. Would this combo work with the correct back spacing? If so, what back spacing do i need both front and rear. The Car is just how it was ordered from the factory with drum brakes on the front. It has factory air shocks which I’d like to do a nice coil over(any idea’s on that would be nice too).
The red GTO I’m leaving as is with tire/wheel combo
Thanks for your help as I’m a newbie


----------

